# Arbeits-PC für 500 €



## derphil89 (28. August 2014)

*Arbeits-PC für 500 €*

Hi,
nachdem meinem Kollegen dakader hier schon so gut weitergeholfen wurde, würde ich gerne auch einen PC zusammenstellen lassen.

Es geht in erster Linie um einen Arbeits- bzw. "Medien"-PC, d.h. es werden überwiegend Musik-DVDs angesehen und zum Teil auch Videos selbst bearbeitet, allerdings nur als nebensächliches Hobby. 

Preis sollte etwa bei 500 € liegen, kann allerdings auch ein wenig teurer sein, wenn es sich lohnt. 

Grafikkarte sollte einen HDMI- und einen DVI-Ausgang haben. Genügend RAM sollte vorhanden sein, sodass man auf dem einen Bildschirm eine DVD in Fullscreen sehen kann (flüssig) und trotzdem nebenbei arbeiten. Bei dem aktuellen PC hakt es nach längerer Laufzeit oftmals leicht (dieser hat allerdings auch schon einige Jahre hinter sich). 

Ganz wichtig: Soundkarte mit 5.1-Sound und optischen Ein- und Ausgang (SPDIF). Ein DVD-Brenner ist vorhanden. Generell wäre noch ein BlueRay-Laufwerk wünschenswert. Wie ist es eigtl. bei diesen mit dem Ländercode, wie man es bei DVD-Laufwerken kennt? Gibt es einen? 

Eine 1TB-Festplatte ist vorhanden, eine 2. Festplatte, die als Backup der 1.  dienen soll, wäre noch wichtig. 

Ich hoffe, dass die Informationen soweit hilfreich sind und freue mich sehr über Hilfe bei der Zusammenstellung. Bevor ich es vergesse: den PC bauen wir selbstständig zusammen.


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2014)

Für BluRay/DVD würde ich immer lieber einen externen Player nutzen. Für den PC brauchst Du noch ne Software, die was kostet, und hast dann trotzdem keine Garantie, dass jeder Film läuft. Für das Geld für Software und Laufwerk bekommst Du aber schon nen richtigen BluRay-Player.

Soll der PC denn auch besonders kompakt sein, oder ist das egal? 500€ mit oder ohne Windows? Wegen SPDIF: worum geht es dabei genau?


----------



## derphil89 (28. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Für BluRay/DVD würde ich immer lieber einen externen Player nutzen. Für den PC brauchst Du noch ne Software, die was kostet, und hast dann trotzdem keine Garantie, dass jeder Film läuft. Für das Geld für Software und Laufwerk bekommst Du aber schon nen richtigen BluRay-Player.
> 
> Soll der PC denn auch besonders kompakt sein, oder ist das egal? 500€ mit oder ohne Windows? Wegen SPDIF: worum geht es dabei genau?



Was bedeutet kompakt? Im Sinne von klein? Ist eigtl. egal. Windows wird noch benötigt.


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2014)

Ja, kompakt sollte klein sein.

Und was ist nun mit SPDIF? Was soll da angeschlossen werden? Viele Boards haben nämlich SPDIF mit 5.1 für Filme&co, aber wenn das auch 5.1 für Games übertragen soll, kann es sein, dass man doch ne Soundkarte braucht.


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2014)

Vorschlag für 500€

CPU Core i3-4150 => 95€ Intel Core i3-4150, 2x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I34150)
Board mit SPDIF Toslink => 70€ ASRock H97M (90-MXGUB0-A0UAYZ)
2x4GB DDR3-1600 RAM => 65€ Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
Gehäuse µATX 35€ => 35€ Sharkoon MS140
Netzteil 350W, würde auch für ne kleine Grafikkarte noch gut reichen => 35€ be quiet! System Power 7 350W ATX 2.31 (BN141)
SSD mit 120GB für ein schnelles Windows => 55€ SanDisk Ultra Plus Notebook 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SDSSDHP-128G-G25)
Kühler für einen leiseren PC => 20€ Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo (RR-TX3E-22PK-R1)
Windows 8.1 SB => 80€ Microsoft: Windows 8.1 64Bit, DSP/SB (deutsch) (PC) (WN7-00619)

Das sind dann ca. 455€.  Wenn ein DVD-LW reicht, kommen nur 15€ dazu - bei nem BluRay-LW 40€, für nen BD-BRenner nochmal 20€ mehr.


----------



## derphil89 (14. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja, kompakt sollte klein sein.
> 
> Und was ist nun mit SPDIF? Was soll da angeschlossen werden? Viele Boards haben nämlich SPDIF mit 5.1 für Filme&co, aber wenn das auch 5.1 für Games übertragen soll, kann es sein, dass man doch ne Soundkarte braucht.



Huhu,
erstmal Danke für deine Mühe. Kam ewig nicht dazu, mich genauer mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen. Am wichtigsten ist der 5.1 Sound für Filme / Musik-DVDs und sowohl optischer Ein- als auch Ausgang. 

Blöde Frage, aber da ist nun keine externe Grafikkarte dabei, oder? Reicht die Onboard-Karte?


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2014)

Ohne Gaming reicht die Grafik, die in der CPU sitzt, völlig aus. Und 5.1 müsste bei dem Board halt per SPDIF möglich sein, bzw.wenn Du nen AV-Receiver hast, dann einfach üer HDMI zusammen mit dem Bild


----------



## iPol0nski (15. September 2014)

Ich würde vielleicht ne größere SSD reinpacken... in dem Buget sind locker 240Gb https://geizhals.de/crucial-mx100-256gb-ct256mx100ssd1-a1122681.html drin, da er ja im Grunde keine Grafikkarte braucht. Wahlweise könnte man natürlich auch eine HDD reinpacken https://geizhals.de/seagate-barracuda-7200-14-1tb-st1000dm003-a686480.html so kann man die 500€ ausreizen und hat auf alle Fälle genug Speicherplatz. Falls er sich Filme auf den PC spielen will bzw. welche Bearbeiten(wie oben Beschrieben) ist das schon wichtig!


----------



## derphil89 (8. Oktober 2014)

Huhu,
wollte den PC wie oben besprochen - evtl. mit größerer SDD - nun endlich kaufen und zusammenbauen, zuvor aber doch noch ein paar abschließende Fragen:
- Sound ist ja 7.1; somit sollte auch 5.1 ohne Probleme möglich sein?
- extra Soundkarte wäre theoretisch nachrüstbar, falls gewünscht/gebraucht?
- wie viele Laufwerke können in dem Gehäuse verbaut werden? Am besten wären 3 Laufwerkmöglichkeiten (2 x DVD, 1 x BlueRay evtl.). Dabei wäre es gut, wenn die Höhe des Gehäuses 40 cm nicht überschreitet.

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2014)

Beim Sound wird immer nur das "Maximum" genannt - alles von Stereo bis 7.1 geht also "analog" über die Audiobuchsen, wobei es 7.1-PC-Boxensets inzwischen eigentlich eh nicht mehr gibt. Und digital hängt es eh nur von der Software ab, die den Sound weitergibt. Ne Soundkarte kann man immer nachrüsten, macht aber keinen Sinn, wenn man den Ton digital übertragen will, AUSSER du willst auch Games digital in Surround "senden". Da wäre halt interessant, was genau da digital anschließen willst.

Wegen der Laufwerke: wozu drei? Wozu überhaupt mehr als nur eines? Ein BluRay-LW kann natürlich auch CD und DVD lesen, ein DVD-LW auch CDs. Wobei ich BluRay nicht am PC machen würde: man braucht da zusätzlich noch eine Kaufsoftware, damit es gut klappt, und selbst dann klappt es nicht immer einwandfrei. Da ist ein externer richtiger Player auch nicht teurer als das Laufwerk+Software, und der Player ist quasi sofort bereit, braucht kaum Strom und ist unkomplizierter.

Bei meinem Vorschlag könntest du EIN optisches Laufwerk einbauen. Wenn Du trotz meines Rates doch 2 oder gar 3 willst, kann ich Dir noch ein anderes Gehäuse raussuchen.


----------



## derphil89 (8. Oktober 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Beim Sound wird immer nur das "Maximum" genannt - alles von Stereo bis 7.1 geht also "analog" über die Audiobuchsen, wobei es 7.1-PC-Boxensets inzwischen eigentlich eh nicht mehr gibt. Und digital hängt es eh nur von der Software ab, die den Sound weitergibt. Ne Soundkarte kann man immer nachrüsten, macht aber keinen Sinn, wenn man den Ton digital übertragen will, AUSSER du willst auch Games digital in Surround "senden". Da wäre halt interessant, was genau da digital anschließen willst.
> 
> Wegen der Laufwerke: wozu drei? Wozu überhaupt mehr als nur eines? Ein BluRay-LW kann natürlich auch CD und DVD lesen, ein DVD-LW auch CDs. Wobei ich BluRay nicht am PC machen würde: man braucht da zusätzlich noch eine Kaufsoftware, damit es gut klappt, und selbst dann klappt es nicht immer einwandfrei. Da ist ein externer richtiger Player auch nicht teurer als das Laufwerk+Software, und der Player ist quasi sofort bereit, braucht kaum Strom und ist unkomplizierter.
> 
> Bei meinem Vorschlag könntest du EIN optisches Laufwerk einbauen. Wenn Du trotz meines Rates doch 2 oder gar 3 willst, kann ich Dir noch ein anderes Gehäuse raussuchen.



Wie sieht es denn bei einem BluRay-LW mit dem Ländercode für DVD-Laufwerke aus? Das ist auch der Grund für die Laufwerke. Aktuell läuft der eine Ländercode auf dem einen DVD-Laufwerk und auf dem anderen DVD-Laufwerk ein anderer Ländercode, da viele Musik-DVDs aus Amerika gekauft/gehört werden. Daher wären wohl 2 Laufwerke schon notwendig. (für die beiden DVD-Laufwerke) Mit dem BluRay-LW würde ich mir dann nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen...


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2014)

hmm, haben denn Deine Musik-DVDs definitiv auch Ländercodes? Bei Filmen, okay: die kommen ja in den USA immer noch oft was früher als hier raus, was ja der Hauptgrund für den Ländercode war, dass man den Film nicht hier schon auf DVD schauen kann, bevor er ihm Kino überhaupt angelaufen ist. 

Wie das mit dem Code bei BluRay aussieht, weiß ich nicht.


Mit 3 Plätzen für Laufwerke müsstest Du dann wohl beim Gehäuse auf µATX-Baugröße verzichten und das größere ATX nehmen. Mit 2 wäre kein Problem, zB Sharkoon MA-I1000  oder AeroCool QS-200 Lite schwarz (EN58995)


----------



## derphil89 (8. Oktober 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> hmm, haben denn Deine Musik-DVDs definitiv auch Ländercodes? Bei Filmen, okay: die kommen ja in den USA immer noch oft was früher als hier raus, was ja der Hauptgrund für den Ländercode war, dass man den Film nicht hier schon auf DVD schauen kann, bevor er ihm Kino überhaupt angelaufen ist.
> 
> Wie das mit dem Code bei BluRay aussieht, weiß ich nicht.
> 
> ...



Leider haben sie Ländercodes. Gibt auch viele DVDs, die dann gar nicht erst in Deutschland erscheinen (unbekanntere Bands), daher das Problem mit den Codes. 
Werde dann wohl erstmal die aktuellen DVD-Laufwerke behalten und mir vielleicht den BlueRay-Player dazuholen: http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-BD-F51...?s=home-theater&ie=UTF8&qid=1412804323&sr=1-1


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2014)

derphil89 schrieb:


> Leider haben sie Ländercodes. Gibt auch viele DVDs, die dann gar nicht erst in Deutschland erscheinen (unbekanntere Bands), daher das Problem mit den Codes.


 Genau DESWEGEN dachte ich ja, dass die vlt Codefree sind, da es ja hier in D keine Firma gibt, die dann "sauer" wäre, wenn man sich den Import holt statt auf den Release in D zu warten    bei Filmen würde die Kino-Branche halt auf die Barrikaden gehen, wenn man sich die DVD schon vor Kinostart hier problemlos anschauen kann.




> Werde dann wohl erstmal die aktuellen DVD-Laufwerke behalten und mir vielleicht den BlueRay-Player dazuholen: Samsung BD-F5100/EN Smart Blu-ray Player (HDMI, USB 2.0) schwarz: Samsung: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video


 nur 45€? Die werden ja immer billiger ^^   Und dran denken: nur Blu, nicht Blue


----------



## derphil89 (11. Oktober 2014)

Huhu,
hatte den PC nun bestellt und zusammengebaut. 

Kurioses Problem: Wenn ich den Power-Knopf nur kurz drücke, geht der PC auch nur ganz kurz an (etwa 1 Sekunde) und direkt wieder aus. Drücke ich länger (3-4 Sekunden), geht er an (sprich: Lüfter drehen sich alle). Das Problem dann: Der PC geht nicht mehr aus, ganz egal wie lange ich den Power-Knopf drücke. Der Speaker bleibt die ganze Zeit stumm.

Hoffe, dass ich den Thread hier trotzdem noch benutzen darf und bin sehr über Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2014)

Eventuell hast Du nen Stromstecker vergessen oder auch einen Abstandhalter unter dem Board, wo keiner hingehört - kannst Du das mal checken? Grafikkarte steckt korrekt drin und hat Strom? RAM RICHTIG drin inkl. eingerasteten und umgelegten Hebelchen? CPU auch korrekt drin mit Hebel wieder zu und CPU-Kühler auch feste drauf? Und an "CPU-FAN" angeschlossen?


----------



## derphil89 (12. Oktober 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Eventuell hast Du nen Stromstecker vergessen oder auch einen Abstandhalter unter dem Board, wo keiner hingehört - kannst Du das mal checken? Grafikkarte steckt korrekt drin und hat Strom? RAM RICHTIG drin inkl. eingerasteten und umgelegten Hebelchen? CPU auch korrekt drin mit Hebel wieder zu und CPU-Kühler auch feste drauf? Und an "CPU-FAN" angeschlossen?



Hi, ja, ist alles soweit richtig bei mir. Problem: es war kein Speaker dabei. Habe nun einen anderen genommen, aber er macht gar keinen Ton, selbst, wenn es nur Motherboard, Netzteil, Prozessor und Kühler sind...


----------



## iPol0nski (12. Oktober 2014)

Sicher das du beide Stromstecker für das Mainboard angeschlossen hast? Es gibt einen mit ganz vielen Polen (24 glaub ich) und einen mit 4-8 Polen! Wenn du mit 4 Polen vergessen hast gehen zwar die Lüfter usw. aber der PC fährt nicht hoch!


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2014)

derphil89 schrieb:


> Hi, ja, ist alles soweit richtig bei mir. Problem: es war kein Speaker dabei. Habe nun einen anderen genommen, aber er macht gar keinen Ton, selbst, wenn es nur Motherboard, Netzteil, Prozessor und Kühler sind...



Der Speaker ist normalerweise ja im Gehäuse, und da kommt dann ein kleines Kabel zusammen mit dem für zB PW_SW, RST, HDD_LED usw. von vorne ins Gehäuseinnere. Aber bei manchen Gehäusen ist der Speaker nur als kleines separates Zusatzteil dabei - schau doch da mal in der Tüte nach, wo auch die Schrauben drin waren, ob da der Speaker ist - sieht dann eher so aus: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...uter-aufsetzen-bildschirm-schwarz-speaker.jpg

Und schließ auch mal NUR der PW-SW-Stecker an die passenden Pins an - vlt hattest du ja auch einen der anderen Stecker versehentlich falsch, so dass es nen Kurzen gibt?


----------



## derphil89 (12. Oktober 2014)

Ein Speaker war nicht dabei. So wie es aussieht sind die Pole des Motherboards, worauf der Prozessor kommt, verbogen!? Werde das Motherboard wohl zurückschicken, da ich stark davon ausgehe, dass dort der Fehler liegt. Hoffe, dass dann alles funktioniert.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2014)

Kannst Du das mal genauer zeigen/beschreiben? An sich kann die CPU nur auf eine bestimmte Art und Weise rein - hast Du sie vielleicht falschrum reingemacht? 

Hier, so sieht der Sockel mit geöffneter Arretierung aus: https://www.overclockers.at/files/haswell-s1150-cpu-sockel_184880.jpg  und da siehst Du weiter oben links und rechts so Nippel - die CPU hat an der Stelle dann Einkerbungen.  http://assets.hardwarezone.com/img/2014/04/i3_Core-4150T_Front-450W-404H.jpg


----------



## derphil89 (12. Oktober 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Kannst Du das mal genauer zeigen/beschreiben? An sich kann die CPU nur auf eine bestimmte Art und Weise rein - hast Du sie vielleicht falschrum reingemacht?
> 
> Hier, so sieht der Sockel mit geöffneter Arretierung aus: https://www.overclockers.at/files/haswell-s1150-cpu-sockel_184880.jpg  und da siehst Du weiter oben links und rechts so Nippel - die CPU hat an der Stelle dann Einkerbungen.  http://assets.hardwarezone.com/img/2014/04/i3_Core-4150T_Front-450W-404H.jpg



Genau und diese Pins auf dem ersten Bild sind z.T. verbogen. Ich hatte schon zu Beginn die Befürchtung, dachte aber, dass das "normal" sei. Eine genauere Untersuchung mit der Lupe zeigte dann deutlich, dass die Pins nicht gerade sind (das betrifft 5-10 Pins). Eigentlich müsste die CPU auch richtig eingesetzt sein. War jetzt der 5. PC in den letzten beiden Jahren und bisher nie Probleme in dieser Hinsicht gehabt...


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2014)

Okay, du meinst also ein paar dieser "Facetten"-Teile der eigentlichen Fläche? Wo hast Du das Board denn geholt? Kann sein, dass das ein Versandrückläufer war, den der Shop nur sichtgeprüft hat und es daher übersehen hat, und wenn der dreiste Kunde das zurücksendete OHNE was davon zu erwähnen, dass da wohl was nicht stimmt, geht man natürlich nicht von einem Defekt aus.


----------



## derphil89 (16. Oktober 2014)

Hatte neu bestellt und altes zurückgeschickt. Läuft nun alles wie gewünscht! Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2014)

Viel Spaß dann


----------

